# Any Myrtle Beach experiences?



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all. I would like to plan a family vacation to include my brother's family. We both have children around the same age (4 &8). My brother cam up with the idea of Myrtle Beach. While I'm not against the idea, there seems to be several negative points that keep me from wanting to fully commit. 

I may be a bit spoiled but there doesn't seem to be that much to do. Trip advisor lists about 30 or so attractions (not all decent for family adventures).

Other than "family resorts", I can't find much in the way of decent properties to stay at. I'm not quite used to 1'000 room hôtels with no service or personality. 

To make matters worse, my brother likes a place 20 miles away in "litchfield". My idea of a vaction is not to spend 15 hours flying so that we can drive 2 hours a day back and forth. You see what I mean? When I visit London, I stay in London, not North Hampton. When I visit Amsterdam I stay in Amsterdam and not Ultrecht. Has anyone stayed in litchfield over Myrtle Beach before?

Any thoughts. Is Myrtle Beach "worth it" or should I try to push for a different location?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

I am from South Carolina, and while I have not been to MB in decades, it was, in my youth, a major tourist/amusement destination and has only grown exponentially in that capacity since. So, I would not recommend exerting oneself too much to go somewhere else. There should be plenty to do in MB, and while the US is a vast place, the area around MB in SC is rather compressed. I suspect you could find more than enough to do there and in the most local area, but I would recommend that you set aside at least one day for a trip to Charleston (I graduated from the College of Charleston), which will afford you the opportunity to impose educational and cultural experience on the kids. Charleston is only a couple hours from MB and is extremely historic by US standards. You can visit the Battery area, the old Slave Market (though the last time I was there you could not buy one), and you can scratch your sartorial itch by stopping in at Ben Silvers.

In addition, there is the Charleston Museum and, I believe, a Hunley (first submarine to sink a ship) center in North Charleston (put there, I think, to bring something positive to an otherwise industrial and unsavory area), and there is Tanger Outlet Mall with AE, BB, etc. if you want to stop in. 

And DEFINITELY visit the Yorktown aircraft carrier at Patriots Point. One of my life's regrets is never having visited there despite having lived in Ch. (too busy with books and work). There is also a park or something (Charles Towne Landing) with replicas of the ships that brought the first settlers. Oh, and you can take a boat out to Fort Sumter, location of the start of the Civil War - the first shots were fired by Citadel cadets from the grounds of what is the Grice Marine Lab where I studied as a Marine Biology major. Etc., etc., etc. The wife and I also had the most amazing (and expensive) meal in our lives at the Charleston Grill (chef's tasting menu with matched wine selection).

In the unlikely event you get your fill of Charleston early enough, you can stop by Brookgreen Gardens on the way back to MB.

With minimum research, I think it highly unlikely you would be bored or disappointed using the MB area as your base for an extended vacation.

More recent visitors will have to advise on accommodations, but given its standing, I would expect you can go as high-end as you wish.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

LordSmoke said:


> I am from South Carolina, and while I have not been to MB in decades, it was, in my youth, a major tourist/amusement destination and has only grown exponentially in that capacity since. So, I would not recommend exerting oneself too much to go somewhere else. There should be plenty to do in MB, and while the US is a vast place, the area around MB in SC is rather compressed. I suspect you could find more than enough to do there and in the most local area, but I would recommend that you set aside at least one day for a trip to Charleston (I graduated from the College of Charleston), which will afford you the opportunity to impose educational and cultural experience on the kids. Charleston is only a couple hours from MB and is extremely historic by US standards. You can visit the Battery area, the old Slave Market (though the last time I was there you could not buy one), and you can scratch your sartorial itch by stopping in at Ben Silvers.
> 
> In addition, there is the Charleston Museum and, I believe, a Hunley (first submarine to sink a ship) center in North Charleston (put there, I think, to bring something positive to an otherwise industrial and unsavory area), and there is Tanger Outlet Mall with AE, BB, etc. if you want to stop in.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice kind sir. Although... I have to say you make a better arguement for Charleston over MB. lol. :great:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

In college, we went to Myrtle Beach for vacation occasionally. We went for the golf courses. We weren't disappointed. However, I've never considered going on a vacation there with my family. Although now that I think about it, there probably are a lot of family-oriented things to do...especially with young kids.

In terms of accommodations, For a long visit, I would consider a beach house instead of a hotel. Lots of pluses: Privacy. Kitchen. Washer/Dryer. Possibly beachfront. Private parking. You should be able to find a realtor online who specializes in that kind of thing. Or do your own search:

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Vacatio...rtle_Beach_South_Carolina-Luxury_Rentals.html


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

There's always putt-putt golf and shrimp and grits!!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

justonemore said:


> Thank you for the advice kind sir. Although... I have to say you make a better arguement for Charleston over MB. lol. :great:


Charleston v. MB is a personal preference. As I hope never to set foot in Disney Land and don't lounge, frolic, or cavort on a beach occupied by anyone else, I would prefer Charleston. However, I would not do much to avoid MB, and were my golf game in better shape, I would probably enjoy a visit. I recall that MB may have the highest density of golf courses in the world. When I lived in NY, people would take turns driving all night Friday to play MB on Saturday and head back Sunday. I think MB offers more for the younger (e.g., kids through college) crowd. Though, my parents (from Columbia, SC area) go there occasionally. Attractions I have heard of are IMax theater, Ripley's Believe-it-or-not museum, surf/pier fishing, etc. I think they have regularly open concert halls (country music?), as well. Surely there is a local here who can provide more direct information.

Trivia: there is a town named "Beaufort" in North Carolina, north of MB, which is near the state line, and one in SC below Charleston. These are never confused by locals, because the former is pronounced "bow-fort" and the latter "byew-furt".


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

If I weren't a golfer, I'd see no reason whatever to visit Myrtle Beach or its environs. But the golf is terrific.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

^^^^Ha. If the rest of the family golfed I could see a bit more reasoning in visiting....

It's become quite difficult due to the fact that my brother wants to stay in Litchfield and my wife pretty much refuses the idea. I can see both points. Litchfield is 20 miles away and has nothing much interesting so it's bound to be quite a bit quieter. On the other hand.....it's 20 miles away, there's nothing interesting and it's tooooo quiet. Litchfield is cheaper (and my bother's family doesn't earn anywhere near as much as ours). We are willing to help out, but he is of the conservative mindset and refuses any "monetary aid" (even though it would provide a much more memorable experience for both families involved). For a 3 week U.S. vacation, we're going to be spending almost 10 grand in airfare alone...ANd much more on attractions, hôtels, etc. so it would be nice to have him accept a bit of hospitality on our part (he houses us in Chicago and pays for food, cleans up after us, etc)....Extended family vacations are a nice idea but darn are they hard to actually plan and make everyone happy...:redface:


----------

